# Old flashlights



## BKwidow (Mar 25, 2011)

He fellas!
I recently found some quite old looking flashlights while cleaning out a house for an estate sale. I love collecting old flashlights and restoring them. Not quite sure what to do with these oldtimers and would appretiate any advise as how to restore them or any know information on them. Thanks! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5553322532/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5553310064/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552724017/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5553304470/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5553298576/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552712187/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5553293234/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552701313/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552469406/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5551880559/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5551879041/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552463550/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5551873369/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5551863487/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5551861635/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5551853201/in/photostream/


----------

